# Wicking



## Renoster (23/10/16)

I was just wondering, that loud sound when you vape(almost like popcorn popping) is it fine or is there someting wrong with the wicking or cotton?? And what factors can affect the taste of your juices (just curious as mine tastes fine, but can maybe improve it??)


----------



## zadiac (23/10/16)

Claptons sometimes do that or if the cotton is not tight enough in the coil. Not knowing which device you are referring to or what coil you have, it is difficult to give you an answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (23/10/16)

I always make coils but saw premaid coils in the store in wire types you cant buy and decided to try them, they call it tiger coils, never heard of tiger wire?? I installed them on the tfv8, so i get this popcorn sound when the coils get hot... 0.36ohm 85watts cant realy go higher and lower than 60 they take time to heat


----------



## daniel craig (23/10/16)

Does it spit ?


----------



## Renoster (23/10/16)

Yes little bit..


----------



## daniel craig (23/10/16)

It's most likely that you have used too little cotton (too loose wicking). Try using a bit more cotton in the coils. When threading the cotton through, it shouldn't be too tight or too loose but rather it should have some restriction to it. 

Spitting is due to an over - saturation of the wicks. This happens when you: Use a too loose piece of cotton through the coil or you cut the cotton too short at the ends. Maybe even try using a bit more wattage or a little less and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Renoster (23/10/16)

Thanx @daniel craig so its got nothing to do with the wire, ill try to make my cotton thicker, though they are bit tight, but maybe to little


----------



## daniel craig (23/10/16)

Renoster said:


> Thanx @daniel craig so its got nothing to do with the wire, ill try to make my cotton thicker, though they are bit tight, but maybe to little


Usually, claptons tend to spit and that is due to their design which enables it to hold some juice. On a clapton, you'll get spit back for probably 4-5 draws and then it stops until you leave it aside and it cools down. The difference between this kind of Spitting and Spitting due to the wicking is that with poor/too less wick, the Spitting never stops and is constant with every pull/puff where as when the coil/wire is at fault it's usually just at the start and lasts 4-5 draws and goes away till you set it aside and let it cool down.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Renoster (23/10/16)

daniel craig said:


> Usually, claptons tend to spit and that is due to their design which enables it to hold some juice. On a clapton, you'll get spit back for probably 4-5 draws and then it stops until you leave it aside and it cools down. The difference between this kind of Spitting and Spitting due to the wicking is that with poor/too less wick, the Spitting never stops and is constant with every pull/puff where as when the coil/wire is at fault it's usually just at the start and lasts 4-5 draws and goes away till you set it aside and let it cool down.


Okay thanx!! Realy helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/10/16)

I use twisted nichrome most of the time and on occasion a cold atty can make a nice loud POP! Giving me a good little fright. Always when least expected. Keeps me on my toes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## daniel craig (23/10/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I use twisted nichrome most of the time and on occasion a cold atty can make a nice loud POP! Giving me a good little fright. Always when least expected. Keeps me on my toes.


That's normal. The twisted wires hold juice in their grooves and when the atty is left to sit aside, juice collects in these groves so when you take a pull it gives off 'burst shots'. They stop after a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/10/16)

daniel craig said:


> That's normal. The twisted wires hold juice in their grooves and when the atty is left to sit aside, juice collects in these groves so when you take a pull it gives off 'burst shots'. They stop after a while.


Yup thats one of the big things I like about nichrome the stuff hardly ever pops just sizzles even whacking 150 watts through a .2 ohm build it fares amazingly well. In a day if vaping I might get one might not.

If it keeps happening usually time for a fresh build. 

Getting into normal 20g nichrome now. Killer clean crispy vape all the way, not as raucous as I am used to but each toot is consistently perfect so it seems to suit my build and wicking style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (20/6/17)

So i quickly wicked up my Combo RDTA yesterday and after all was done i noticed heavy popping at first and after a while realised it's not going away.. 

Today i rewicked and made my cotton thicker (guess i combed it out a bit too much previously) Cut the edges at a angle popped them in the side holes and now it's working perfectly pops maybe once every now and then on a cold juicy hit. Wicking makes a big difference there's definitely a fine tune too it
Using Bacon cotton V2 so easy to use &
SS316 3mm ID 10 wrap 2.3 ohm standard single 24g

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (20/6/17)

Rooney-Vapes said:


> So i quickly wicked up my Combo RDTA yesterday and after all was done i noticed heavy popping at first and after a while realised it's not going away..
> 
> Today i rewicked and made my cotton thicker (guess i combed it out a bit too much previously) Cut the edges at a angle popped them in the side holes and now it's working perfectly pops maybe once every now and then on a cold juicy hit. Wicking makes a big difference there's definitely a fine tune too it
> Using Bacon cotton V2 so easy to use &
> SS316 3mm ID 10 wrap 2.3 ohm standard single 24g


That's a dual coil? Exactly my build but single coil comes to .47ohm. Agree with the observation, When you get it just right it a beaut to vape. Been paying very specific attention to getting that perfect wick and slowly but surely getting to a point where I can get it right rather consistently. A bit of an art in a way.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/6/17)

Rooney-Vapes said:


> So i quickly wicked up my Combo RDTA yesterday and after all was done i noticed heavy popping at first and after a while realised it's not going away..
> 
> Today i rewicked and made my cotton thicker (guess i combed it out a bit too much previously) Cut the edges at a angle popped them in the side holes and now it's working perfectly pops maybe once every now and then on a cold juicy hit. Wicking makes a big difference there's definitely a fine tune too it
> Using Bacon cotton V2 so easy to use &
> SS316 3mm ID 10 wrap 2.3 ohm standard single 24g



Hi @Rooney-Vapes 

Agreed, there is an art to wicking

I have usually followed the "not too tight, not too loose" way of doing it - but have noticed different results with different coils and juices. 

Cant say I know what the science is or that I know how it will behave beforehand. I usually make my cotton go from thin to fat, so when I pull it through I just pull until I reach a level of tightness that I am comfortable with. Has worked quite well.

On the popping, I get the occasional loud pop on my Avo24 (dual 2mm single 28g, CB2 wick) 
Normally the first vape it makes a loud pop and then it doesnt pop anymore for the rest of the vape session.
Doesnt really bother me and the flavour is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## zadiac (21/6/17)

@Rooney-Vapes, I have learned over the years to wick so that the cotton can just just move in the coil without pulling the coil with it. I almost never get any popping in any of my builds with this method.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## OPium46 (21/6/17)

Rooney-Vapes said:


> So i quickly wicked up my Combo RDTA yesterday and after all was done i noticed heavy popping at first and after a while realised it's not going away..
> 
> Today i rewicked and made my cotton thicker (guess i combed it out a bit too much previously) Cut the edges at a angle popped them in the side holes and now it's working perfectly pops maybe once every now and then on a cold juicy hit. Wicking makes a big difference there's definitely a fine tune too it
> Using Bacon cotton V2 so easy to use &
> SS316 3mm ID 10 wrap 2.3 ohm standard single 24g


I want the popping! I can't seem to get it back  My last build I had a pair of fused claptons and it was happening then, and since moving over to framed claptons I no longer get the popping anymore. I tried numerous different things regarding the wicking and even tried repositioning the coils a little. Sigh.


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (21/6/17)

Wicking is another game.. that's the only thing I'm left with to try master when it comes to a fresh setup. @OPium46 maybe try cutting the wicks a little thinner and maybe even shorter if you want popping I figured that was my mistake when i got alot of popping. If you dig it - go for it! I had some scorching hot liquid pop onto my nose and i didn't enjoy lol. Thanks for the input there everyone makes it a lot easier to figure out the tricks of the trade. @Zodiac @Silver that's a good tip it shouldn't move the coil otherwise it's slightly to tight and liquid won't reach the centre of your coil I'm guessing. Leading to burnt wicks and probably less vapour (not ayoba) my coil was moving like the slightest bit but it seemed to look full enough i went with it and it's fine for now. 

Regards!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

